# Marty's Saturday



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks to the Cozads' for another awesome event. A lot of fun was had by all. 






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Had difficulty with Day 1 pictures. Will post later if I can.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Super group of pics! 

I was glad to see a group photo or 2. 

What kind of problem are you having with the Day 1 pics?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for posting


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the images, Holly.... They look great...........


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Great pics! Looks like you guys are having a lot of fun over there.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics. Looks like everyone is having a good time. Safe travels home!!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Great pictures!!! Thanks so much for posting them for us to see.

Ed


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 23 Sep 2012 07:12 AM 
Great pictures!!! Thanks so much for posting them for us to see.

Ed

Dito here to.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ta muchly.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Had a wonderful time meeting old friends and making new ones. 

What a great bunch of fun we all had. 

Thanks Holly for all you pictures.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the great pics. Saw a few folks that I recognized. Of course Rex was still looking and trying to figure out how come other trains run and his don't. Got to line the switches Rex. Later RJD


----------

